# Make use of an old laptop power supplies



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright, so this may be very, very basic stuff for a lot of you but it may help some that are just getting into motorized props. Here is a video of how I prep an old laptop power supply to use for a wiper motor. I hope this helps!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I consider myself a newbie as far as powering up my props (hence my adoration for my Make & Take group!) and wanted to thank you for your tutorial using the power supply. I have a number of these (from old laptops) and your video gave me the right amount of information and instruction to make them work with wipers or other types of motors (paying attention to V & amps.) Don't be so hard on yourself; you did a great job


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Use them all the time. They are great for a power source for many common prop motors.


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Computer-ATX-Power-Supply-to-a-Lab-Power-Supply I have been doing that for years I hope my link help to


----------

